# Where to buy plants online?



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Where do you guys recommend buying plants online? I've been looking at this place: http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/ because I like supporting "mom and pop" type places, and I like that they have pictures of everything.

My local Petco has plants, but they are usually half dead and $$ for just a small tube. Plus the ones not in tubes are never labeled and I'm not that great at identifying.

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I think that that site looks great although I've never heard of them before


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

That site is well-organized and very nicely priced. I'd go for it!


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been really impressed with plantedaquariumscentral.com. Very very nice plants, and she always throws in a little extra it seems like.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

irishcreep said:


> I've been really impressed with plantedaquariumscentral.com. Very very nice plants, and she always throws in a little extra it seems like.


Use the code BETTAFISH for a 10% discount on your order. I do believe she doesn't tend to give extras if you have a discount on your order though.


----------



## irishcreep (Oct 20, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Use the code BETTAFISH for a 10% discount on your order. I do believe she doesn't tend to give extras if you have a discount on your order though.


Yeah, I used that code. I had seen it posted by someone on this forum before but couldn't find the post again to say thanks for the tip.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

irishcreep said:


> I've been really impressed with plantedaquariumscentral.com. Very very nice plants, and she always throws in a little extra it seems like.


Checking them out now, thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bobs tropical plants is great they sell IAL too.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, that was another selling point, I really want to get some IAL.

I think they might be having a black friday sale as well, so might have to pick some up


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They sell 40 C grade for 12 dollars.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

Dumb question, when buying plants, what do you get with "one" plant? Like if I buy online and I add an anubias, is it just one stem? Is it safe to assume that it's about the same as what would come in a Petco tube?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends on species.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Anubias and java fern would be one plant, if you get stem plants, usually it will be in a bunch (like 5+ stems unless otherwise noted), then sword plants are usually one, and then plants sold in pots you will normally get multiple plants, some, like crypts, will most likely need to be broken up if you want multiple plants. It is fairly easy to do, just getting their roots separated is the most annoying thing, since you want them to have a good root system, so they come back when they melt.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I normally get mine on Aquabid from MikesWetPets. Great Seller, low prices, LOTS of options, and cheap shipping. Press buy it now on 1 plant and add whatever else you want when you e-mail him. Always adds extras.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When I bought crypts I get plant and they grow so fast.


----------

